# Spot PS4 durante la finale di Champions



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2013)

*Spot PS4 durante la finale di Champions*

La *Sony* domani dovrebbe mandare in onda, nell'intervallo della finale di *Champions League *tra *Bayern Monaco e Borussia Dortmund*, uno spot, il primo in assoluto ed in esclusiva mondiale, sulla nuova console *Playstation 4*. 

Al momento non è stato specificato se all'interno del video sarà visibile l'aspetto della nuova console.

La PS4 sarà comunque mostrata ufficialmente per la prima volta *all'E3 l'11 Giugno 2013 alle 3:00 del mattino ora italiana.*


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Maggio 2013)

Domani proiettore, pop corn e telefono spento.


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2013)

Pochi soldi in ballo eh


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2013)

su sky sport 1 non hanno trasmesso nulla.  

qualcuno ha visto se su mediaset s'è visto ? 

a meno che tutta sta pubblicità non fosse riferita solo ai tabelloni a bordocampo, lì si che si sono visti quelli sulla PS4.


----------

